# Advice/Opinions on pill side effects



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi, Well my dr had me on Femhrt for 3 months,it wasn't too bad,my period was a bit calmer,but the spotting was a real pain in the neck,especially around ovulation,so he started me on Mircette,i've been on it 7 days and weird things are going on.I'm getting bad heartburn,C,my eyes hurt,i've been forever tired these days,and feel like i'm just bla... Now one thing sticks in my mind,a gastro i had told me a while ago that the pill can be trouble,it fakes the body into thinking its pregnant,and in return you get pregnancy effects?he asked me if i had reflux when i was pregnant ever,i said yes,and C too,he said its because progesterone is a smooth muscle relaxer,and will cause these things.Now i need advice,should i go back to the Femhrt? and put up with the spotting? i am going to call him tomorrow and tell him whats going on. I also have Mitral Valve and notice my heart is acting up,i think its all this new pill. Anyone have similair things with the pill? Thankyou in advance







Krissy


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Krissy, I think side effects of the pill can really vary person-to-person. I'm an IBS swinger (go between C and D), though I'm predominantly C. My symptoms are MUCH worse during and immediately after my period--I've had major problems with hemmies and anal fissures. I now take the pill continously, except for every third month; in other words, I only get my period once every three months. This has given me some relief and has allowed my fissures to heal between periods. So, the pill actually helps my C, but I know of many women on this board whose IBS (D and C types) has gotten worse from the pill.Sorry for a "it depends" answer, but I really do think it does depend on the person and her physical makeup.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hi krissy, I have been on the pill since my ibs started due to irregular periods. I just recently went off of them (about a week and a half ago) to see if it made any difference. I have had all kinds of problems since being on the pill and I wanted to see if it was the pill causing it or just something else. I was having a serious lack of libido, yeast infections, burning pain with intercourse like it was really dry down there , and then just last month I had a cyst on my ovaries. The cyst is gone now, but I thought it was odd that I never had a problem with ovarian cyst until I went on the pill. I know the pill is usually prescribed for people with cysts because its supposed to help get rid of them, but when I went back for my follow up ultrasound, the lady that did my ultrasound said that it sounded like my pill wasnt strong enough and maybe that is what caused the cyst. Im not sure what exactly is going on, but I feel horrible most of the time. If its not the ibs its fissures and hemmroids and period problems. I feel like Im falling apart. I will let you know how things go with being off of the pill. Im hoping my periods will be back to normal. But it may take as long as 2 or 3 months to get back to normal.By the way, I started out on mircette and I was spotting about 4 days before I was supposed to start my period and I was having menstrual cramping at any time of the month. So then I went to ortho-tricyclen and thats when I got the cyst, so from there I switched to ortho-cyclen.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't know what pills are which, but there are some pills that have both estrogen and progesterone, and there are some mini-pills that just have one of those hormones...I forget which. What pill you are taking makes a difference.I looked at the Mircette website for info last night, and it looks like it is very similar to Desogen, which Ortho-Cept is a generic for.But it seemed like the Mircette had a different pill setup than most pills... There were 26 active pills and two placebos, but I got the impression that the other 5 pills during the period week might have a lower dose of hormones than the rest of the active pills? I wasn't aware that there were pills structured that way. That might help people (like me) who get estrogen-withdrawl headaches during their periods. But now I take the pill continuously, and don't get periods














I love it!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Web,Beth & Luna, alls i know is i've been on the Mircette for 7 days (didn't take one last night) and between the breast pain,the heart jumping,the headache,etc. i am at my wits end.I tried to call the dr,naturally he is on vacation until next week. They think i "may" have endo. so the pill was important to me to take.I thinl i may just go back to the femhrt,i had way fewer side effects,and am willing to put up with the spotting.I'd like to give the Mircette a chance,but do not like at all the way it makes me feel







My next move is to do some heavy research into herbals that may help. Thanks everyone for writing







KrissyPS- Luna, yes they are about the same pill,i checked it too


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

I was on ortho-cyclen for about 4 years to help with horrible cramping and really, long periods. Then about a year ago I realized that my IBS really flared up around the time I started taking them...it had never occurred to me that that might be what was causing it. BUT I didn't want to chance going off the pill and having a horrible time with cramps, etc. I did however, go off about 3 months ago due to a change in insurance coverage, and just these last few weeks have been amazing. I am able to eat things I wasn't able to before with NO problems. I dropped about 10 lbs. all of a sudden and didn't figure out what had caused me to lose the weight until I figured out that I could now eat certain things that I hadn't been able to before.I'm supposed to go back on them in a month or so, but before then I'm going to experiment with eating other things I couldn't before and if I can eat them I'm not going to go back on them. By the way, since being off the pill, my periods have only been a few days longer than when I was on it and NO PAIN! Amazing!!!!Just my experience


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Tiggster, you know,i've been on the Mircette almost a full week and i stopped it.I was lightheaded,nauseas,my C was getting worse,etc. I didn't have this with the femhrt,i think my body just doesn't want one of the ingredients,but while i was on the mini pill,progesterone only,the C and pain was way worse,makes me wonder if it is the progetserone? UGH! never ending circle,i'm glad your doing better! Were your periods as bad as mine? pain enough to kill a horse?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Sometimes you have to give your body long enough to get used to the new pill...but if you can't stand it, you can't stand it.


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

Krissy..yes, pain enough to kill a horse. i remember sitting on the bathroom floor not knowing whether or not I wanted/needed to throw up or have D due to how bad the pain was...a few times mom found me in there curled in a fetal position not being able to do anything by drool it hurt so bad. Poor mom..didn't know what to do.







I'm truly amazed...my last period I didn't even have a twinge....


----------

